# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Catfishes >  Peckoltia sp. L134 showcase

## EvolutionZ

as i know of a few friends who are keeping L134 now.. plus the few thread of L134 here.. why not lets have a showcase.. post pictures of them and can discuss about them as well..

i'll start with my new purchase.

still in the bag..


now hiding under a driftwood.. taken with flash.

----------


## johannes

mine used to be that of size ones... :Smile:

----------


## EvolutionZ

this guy only a small 2 incher.. now i don't get to see him.. hiding in the caves..

----------


## johannes

> this guy only a small 2 incher.. now i don't get to see him.. hiding in the caves..


when i first got them somewhere there lo..

but i wonder why you got yourself small ones ah, when the bigger ones are available as well? or maybe mix quantity?

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

Nice catch! I personally like those evenly striped ones like what you have, but I heard from a forumer that as they grow older most of their lines will eventually break.

I also prefer smaller ones, simply because they look more cute to me and I do not really have the intention to breed them. If you do then its best to sex the adult pieces apart and grab your desired pairs. Some believe that bigger sized plecos are also more hardy and stable as compared to smaller ones. My limited experience with plecos kind of support this claim too. But nonetheless, I am more attracted to small dudes and dudettes, as I enjoy watching my fishes grow up in my tanks.

----------


## doubleace

Here's mine... sorry for the low class photo is taken by my mobile phone. :Smile:

----------


## EvolutionZ

johannes, yea im getting small ones.. i read that adult L134 fight fiercely over caves.. most likely will result in the weaker one being trapped in the cave and killed.

iwishweallcouldwin, i think breeding them need to wait for 2 years? haha..

doubleace, wah! finally you shown yours! very nice!

----------


## doubleace

Thanks... yours too.. :Grin:  Cant really take a clear pic... will try harder.. next time will take them in a bag first before putting them into the tank.  :Wink:

----------


## EvolutionZ

yea.. you should.. with you L134 tank..  :Laughing: 
im getting another 2 today.. haaha

----------


## Savant

They are very fierce indeed...

----------


## EvolutionZ

my new 2 x L134.. both around 2.5inch.
still in a floating container..


i noticed their colour settle very fast too..

----------


## Morgan01

sharing mine

----------


## genes

and mine

----------


## EvolutionZ

morgan, nice L134 there bro.. seems like yours have thick black strips.

genes, as usual.. great photography skill!

----------


## EvolutionZ

2 of my new L134 in my DIY caves..

after about an hour.. check again..

now left 1 inside only. the other guy lost?

the tank set up.. abit yellowish due to wood leaking tanins..

----------


## StanChung

[Poor man's L46. Ha!] I have 7-8 tails but to shoot them i have to drug them and put them on a piece of wood like Eugene. [just kidding!  :Grin: ] Must be a saint to wait for him to perch on the piece of wood!

----------


## genes

Buggar! You saw through it...the drugging part...  :Laughing:

----------


## Savant

Oh nice DIY caves... I have the same problem with Stan... They don't keep still enough for photo shoots...

They are by far the most aggressive amongst my collection of smallish plecos..

----------


## StanChung

Hehe! These fellas killed two of my zebras. I will post these 'criminals' as soon as I get some pics that are worthy.

----------


## EvolutionZ

thanks savent, i just bought 3 triangle caves from celticfish, thanks to doubleace for helping me collect. lovely caves , celtic.

stan , wow.. expensive kill huh?

i now have a total of 5 caves and lots of hiding space among the wood and 3 x L134.. most likely will stop at 5 L134.

i manage to shoot 2 of them hiding..




4 caves in a roll.. this way, hope i can see the L134 more often.

----------


## genes

L134s are rather daring unlike most hypans. Mine sometimes do not even flinch abit when i am staring at them with my face next to the glass.

----------


## EvolutionZ

mine dash around the tank when lights off.. its fun to watch them with a torchlight in a pitch black room.

----------


## Jervis

So cute!!! I will share mine pretty soon  :Smile:

----------


## celticfish

EvolutionZ,

Love the way to tie the moss on the caves!  :Well done: 
The setup looks cosy for them too.
I'm sure the L134's will come out to roam even with the lights on.
If you can lift up the DW to reduce the footprint it will help in your maintenance for the tank.
Less stuff to trap dirt.

@ Jervis,

With all the nice tank setups you have done I can't wait to see your pleco setup!  :Smile:

----------


## EvolutionZ

celticfish, i think my lousy cam can't really show the area below the dritftwood. acctually theres holes under there for the L134 to swim around when even i do WC, i always "fan" that area and usually i will manage to siphon alot of poo.. tied some moss on them so that they won't look so artificial. :Laughing: 

jervis, i cant wait for your set up too.. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
im also changing my current 1x 36watt lighting to a single 15 watt FL tube soon.. currently my 3 L134, 2 always stay around in or near the caves.. while one of them (a fat one) never touch caves at all.. do female tends to be more fat?

----------


## khtee

sharing one of the two L134 i have. They are more daring than other Ls that I have.

----------


## iwishweallcouldwin

Adding on:

----------


## EvolutionZ

changed my lighting from a 36watt PL to a 15watt FL but end up its even brighter. so i did some modification.. covering white paper over the light..


alot dimmer now! i can see that the L134 are showing face more often with dimmer light..


yesterday night, fed them at around 10.30pm.. i noticed that they don't show any aggression at all.. cories snatch their carnivore pellet.. they go back to their hiding spots.. and so far, i don't see any fighting among the 3.. they even share different caves..

night shot.. after lights off.


how i wish they will be as active during the day.

----------


## Merviso

> yesterday night, fed them at around 10.30pm.. i noticed that they don't show any aggression at all.. cories snatch their carnivore pellet.. they go back to their hiding spots.. and so far, i don't see any fighting among the 3.. they even share different caves..


Hi EvolutionZ, they should be more aggressive as they grows older... especially when they are ready to mate...  :Wink:

----------


## EvolutionZ

i guess that would be 1 - 2 years later. :Grin:  :Laughing:

----------


## EvolutionZ

update..

redid the tank and i noticed alot poo was stir up!.. with the new scape the poo easier to get filtered or siphon out when doing wc.
im finding more dw..


after the rescape, all 3 L134s hiding inside caves..



take mates..

----------


## doubleace

Some shot of my L134

One of it in the breeder box waiting to be in the 2ft tank.


In my 3ft tank




Sorry for the poor picture still not close to it yet.. :Opps:

----------


## Plantbrain

I have 9 of them and see them all the time, but as soon as I pick up a camera, they hide. They are a wonderful fish, one of the nicest personality and health wise to come out of South America in recent times.

Easy to keep in a planted tanks, they will eat algae on larger broad leaves, eat and feed easily, no issues with CO2 etc. They also seem to get along well together and seem fine hiding in thickets of plants.

I have a nice piece of bald cypress I am using and drilled and then wire brushed to make it look a bit more natural for caves. I can still add the clay caves for breeding(in corners under the plant groups where they can be seen from the side), but I wanted something more natural. I can hide the caves, or wrap in moss/fern etc. I might do that also. Java fern is easy and can handle very low light so I could stuff them in the back corners. 

I have them in a 120 Gal now for the last 5 months, I'll place them in the 60 Cube once it gets going. They are not bad about uprooting plants either, unlike Royal farowellas(really bad), Chocolate emperor plecos, vampires etc.



Regards, 
Tom Barr

----------


## doubleace

Some closer shot on some of the L134











Enjoy...

----------


## ren_hao

Is it really required to have "small" caves for L134?
I have "large" passages for my other fishes to swim through. My otos will sometime hid in among those rocks when they are not on the plants.
But my L134 keeps "digging" into the gravel below the rocks and hides there.

Or have I got a seriously shy pleco?
It has been with me for more than 1 month now (including 2 weeks in the quarantine tank)

----------

